
Her son died. And then anti-vaxers attacked her - smacktoward
https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/19/health/anti-vax-harassment-eprise/
======
taylodl
Parents of first graders who had been murdered at Sandy Hook have had to deal
with the same thing: people claiming it's all fake and they were actors. It's
awful. I simply can't fathom what's wrong with these people. Maybe there's a
lot more mental illness in the United States than we care to admit? I really
don't know.

------
DrScump

      those whose children died of vaccine-preventable illnesses
    

But to this point in the article, both deaths mentioned were from _flu_.
Unless death is from a specific strain included in that year's vaccine
(generally, only 3 are), those illnesses were _not_ vaccine-preventable.

